# Anyone else waiting for clubs?



## Kennysarmy (Nov 22, 2021)

Ordered some P770's 6 weeks ago - just told I might not even get them for Christmas 

Anyone else waiting for kit?


----------



## G1z1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Still waiting for a replacement ping g425 PW that’s faulty, think it’s been around 2 months now and this will be the 3rd PW I’ve had from them all with same fault.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 22, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			Ordered some P770's 6 weeks ago - just told I might not even get them for Christmas 

Anyone else waiting for kit?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, waiting on TM Sim2 irons. been waiting 10 weeks so far as well. Not heard a peep from them on fulfilment date yet. Was originally told sometime in December. 

Edited: Just realised its actually been 10 weeks (8th Sept ordered)


----------



## Kennysarmy (Nov 22, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Yep, waiting on TM Sim2 irons. been waiting 10 weeks so far as well. Not heard a peep from them on fulfilment date yet. Was originally told sometime in December.

Edited: Just realised its actually been 10 weeks (8th Sept ordered)
		
Click to expand...

Oct. 11th was my fitting and purchase date.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2021)

Yeah I bought my missus a new driver off Ebay last week, still waiting for that to turn up.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 22, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			Oct. 11th was my fitting and purchase date.
		
Click to expand...

It depends on the shafts I think as that's what was causing the delay on mine. Nippon Modus3 are in short supply. You could be in for quite a wait if my experience is anything to go by.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Nov 22, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			It depends on the shafts I think as that's what was causing the delay on mine. Nippon Modus3 are in short supply. You could be in for quite a wait if my experience is anything to go by.
		
Click to expand...

Think these were the shafts  : Kbs Max Mt 85


----------



## RichA (Nov 22, 2021)

G1z1 said:



			Still waiting for a replacement ping g425 PW that’s faulty, think it’s been around 2 months now and this will be the 3rd PW I’ve had from them all with same fault.
		
Click to expand...

What's the fault, out of interest?
Currently waiting for a G425 4-iron that I ordered at the beginning of October with an ETA of late January.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 22, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			Think these were the shafts  : Kbs Max Mt 85
		
Click to expand...

Those are the "standard fit" so possibly off the shelf buying has resulted in shortages of those as well.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 22, 2021)

My mate has a set of callaway irons on order.
Been waiting about 6 months, got a delivery date of February......


----------



## Kennysarmy (Nov 22, 2021)

saving_par said:



			My mate has a set of callaway irons on order.
Been waiting about 6 months, got a delivery date of February......
		
Click to expand...

Ouch


----------



## AliMc (Nov 22, 2021)

Waiting for a Titleist TS2 hybrid for more than 3 months don't know when it will arrive, also out of interest Titleist rep has told Pro that ProV1's are going to be in short supply soon apparently


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 22, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			Ouch
		
Click to expand...

Probably a new model out before he gets them.....


----------



## sweaty sock (Nov 22, 2021)

Got fit in August for Titleist t100s, delivery was 'around' March...

Did not order.


----------



## AliMc (Nov 22, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			Got fit in August for Titleist t100s, delivery was 'around' March...

Did not order.
		
Click to expand...

Titleist do seem to be particularly bad just now


----------



## G1z1 (Nov 22, 2021)

RichA said:



			What's the fault, out of interest?
Currently waiting for a G425 4-iron that I ordered at the beginning of October with an ETA of late January.
		
Click to expand...

chrome plating keeps coming off, weird it only happens to the PW. If it happens again I’m selling the set and going with pxg. Was originally booked in for fitting but they cancelled due to a lockdown.


----------



## RichA (Nov 22, 2021)

G1z1 said:



			chrome plating keeps coming off, weird it only happens to the PW. If it happens again I’m selling the set and going with pxg. Was originally booked in for fitting but they cancelled due to a lockdown.
View attachment 39604

Click to expand...

That is strange, always being the W. 
Just felt the need to pop out to the garage to check mine. All ok.
Exactly the same damage/defect occurred on a friend's Cobra Radspeed iron.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Nov 22, 2021)

Got fit for Ping G425's on 17th September, was told estimated delivery date of 25th Jan. No updates since then, was told delay was largely around Vietnam being locked down and a spot of googling shows they have opened up again now so cautiously optimistic. 

Having said that some of the other responses on this thread around the quality of G425's make me wonder if they will be worth the wait!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 22, 2021)

My 8th April order for Ping i210s was eventually fulfilled on 19th July.  It was the shafts.  Good luck to those with clubs on order if they hope to have them well in advance of the start of the new season (next year’s)…


----------



## Lump (Nov 22, 2021)

Playing partner is 10weeks into waiting for Mizuno T22 wedges.


----------



## azazel (Nov 22, 2021)

Ordered a 2 iron on 27th September. Was originally told it would be delivered around Nov 12th, which then slipped a week to the 19th, and then another two weeks to Dec 3rd.


----------



## Neeko1988 (Nov 22, 2021)

This is the reason I went to Scottsdale for the same day build. I couldn’t spend so much money and wait months. They newer models will be out by the time these all start dropping


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Titleist do seem to be particularly bad just now
		
Click to expand...

Fitted for, and ordered, a Titleist U505 driving iron, took about 10 days


----------



## Wedgey (Nov 22, 2021)

Mizuno T22 denim copper wedges ordered early October, pro shop said they’ll finally be ready for Friday.


----------



## Dave1980 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ordered some junior clubs from Ping a couple of weeks back and told end of Feb at the earliest.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 22, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Titleist do seem to be particularly bad just now
		
Click to expand...

I orderd some t200  irons from Hotgolf.
Custom order took 3 weeks got them today.
So my Ping i210s are up for sale soon.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 22, 2021)

The problem at present is GENERALLY pro shops have no idea on delivery dates. Yes I am still waiting, communication is poor, basically the majority are not interested once they have your money. It is outside their control but they have been used to promised delivery dates being met and when they are let down they are unprepared and their service is unsatisfactory.


----------



## sweaty sock (Nov 23, 2021)

G1z1 said:



			chrome plating keeps coming off, weird it only happens to the PW. If it happens again I’m selling the set and going with pxg. Was originally booked in for fitting but they cancelled due to a lockdown.
View attachment 39604

Click to expand...

Do you keep you clubs in the car? Thats classic car boot damage....


----------



## G1z1 (Nov 23, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			Do you keep you clubs in the car? Thats classic car boot damage....
		
Click to expand...

No take them in house everyday after golf, always have a go on the sim at night now.
Got my club this morning so think I waited about 10 weeks.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 23, 2021)

Neeko1988 said:



			This is the reason I went to Scottsdale for the same day build. I couldn’t spend so much money and wait months. They newer models will be out by the time these all start dropping
		
Click to expand...

This is a fair point. Woinder what the position will be for those who ordered clubs wanting the latest model to find that the new version is already on the horizon or already released and those nice shiny clubs that you have only just received are being sold at a considerable mark down.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			This is a fair point. Woinder what the position will be for those who ordered clubs wanting the latest model to find that the new version is already on the horizon or already released and those nice shiny clubs that you have only just received are being sold at a considerable mark down.
		
Click to expand...

It will be interesting to see how the OEMs manage this..
Is factory time that should be producing new product being used to fulfill orders for the old product.?
The sensible thing may be to delay new launches by 6-9 months..


----------



## GB72 (Nov 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It will be interesting to see how the OEMs manage this..
Is factory time that should be producing new product being used to fulfill orders for the old product.?
The sensible thing may be to delay new launches by 6-9 months..
		
Click to expand...

That is true but can you really see OEMs holding back the plans for early next year and going into the new year with no product launches. How will the magazines and Youtubers survive with no new gear to review.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			That is true but can you really see OEMs holding back the plans for early next year and going into the new year with no product launches. How will the magazines and Youtubers survive with no new gear to review.
		
Click to expand...

My heart bleeds for them


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			This is a fair point. Woinder what the position will be for those who ordered clubs wanting the latest model to find that the new version is already on the horizon or already released and those nice shiny clubs that you have only just received are being sold at a considerable mark down.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be seriously asking for refunds/discounts if it were me.


----------



## RobertB (Nov 24, 2021)

P770 AW ordered 10/8 ... eta 22/10 ... still don't have it ....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It will be interesting to see how the OEMs manage this..
Is factory time that should be producing new product being used to fulfill orders for the old product.?
The sensible thing may be to delay new launches by 6-9 months..
		
Click to expand...

What’s an OEM?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What’s an OEM?
		
Click to expand...

Overpriced Equipment Manufacturer? 👀


----------



## apj0524 (Nov 25, 2021)

Ordered a 60 degree Vokey wedge bent to 58 for low bounce in Sept told October, then told Mid November , then January  so cancelled it end of October

Was delivered today - Go figure


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 26, 2021)

I picked some clubs off a bloke yesterday and he said his new Mizunos took 7 days to be delivered. Ordered from a place in Wallasey. Maybe everyone should buy Mizuno?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I picked some clubs off a bloke yesterday and he said his new Mizunos took 7 days to be delivered. Ordered from a place in Wallasey. Maybe everyone should buy Mizuno?
		
Click to expand...

It all depends on what they have in stock and what they have to customise.
Some of the less common shaft/head combos are available and as long as they have grips they can still turn the order around in a week..
Its becoming more and more uncommon though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2021)

On a slight tangent FJ are reporting 2-3 months for Myjoys at the moment. Looks like my present for Christmas will be here for Easter instead


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 26, 2021)

There is a massive over demand for steel at the moment. It's affecting my supplier at the moment as well. As a result of which is also expensive as well.


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Nov 26, 2021)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Got fit for Ping G425's on 17th September, was told estimated delivery date of 25th Jan. No updates since then, was told delay was largely around Vietnam being locked down and a spot of googling shows they have opened up again now so cautiously optimistic.

Having said that some of the other responses on this thread around the quality of G425's make me wonder if they will be worth the wait!
		
Click to expand...

I got a set of g425s around May and they’ve been used for at least a round and a range session every week since, no issues at all. I hope I don’t jinx it by saying that!


----------



## RichA (Nov 26, 2021)

BridgfordBlue said:



			I got a set of g425s around May and they’ve been used for at least a round and a range session every week since, no issues at all. I hope I don’t jinx it by saying that!
		
Click to expand...

Had mine since the summer. Took a while to get used to them, but love them now. No quality issues with mine.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 6, 2021)

SIM2s finally showed up. 13 weeks later.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 6, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On a slight tangent FJ are reporting 2-3 months for Myjoys at the moment. Looks like my present for Christmas will be here for Easter instead
		
Click to expand...

You’re not joking! My Mrs ordered me some Myjoys for last Christmas.. ordered early October 2020…. FJ promised delivery before Christmas… turned up for Easter 2021 - well over 3 months late!

Edit: Just looked back through photos to get the date they arrived.. Ordered October 2020, arrived 20th May 2021 🙄


----------



## azazel (Dec 6, 2021)

Still waiting on my 2 iron, original delivery date of Nov 12th now been pushed back for the third time, to December 17th.


----------



## evemccc (Dec 7, 2021)

Waiting for some clubs myself. Appreciate the pandemic and supply-chain issues etc etc, but also think it's pretty poor when (in early autumn) the manufacturer before purchase predict a two-week wait, and then that morphs into 9 (and counting)...


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 7, 2021)

G1z1 said:



			chrome plating keeps coming off, weird it only happens to the PW. If it happens again I’m selling the set and going with pxg. Was originally booked in for fitting but they cancelled due to a lockdown.
View attachment 39604

Click to expand...

Thats odd. I always believed pings were cast stainless steel and not heavily plated other than a very thin anodised plating on some. I've been using Ping i20s for years and although they have a few jinks they've never had that happen.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 8, 2021)

Call from Gloucester Golf today.

P770's ordered on Oct 11th promised mid/late November, then delayed to just before Christmas, now been advised I won't see them until end of January!!!!


----------



## TheBigDraw (Dec 10, 2021)

Just got an email that my PXGs have been shipped and will be arriving on Monday.
6 Week lead time upon order turned into the thick end of 8 weeks in the end.

Official Line was
"I am emailing you regarding your order *WEBUK-395### *as unfortunately, there will be a slight delay to your 6-week lead time due to an ongoing component shortage."


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2021)

Bearing in mind that, pre-covid, a wait of a week to 10 days was normal ( and often beaten by several days) between fitting/order and delivery, what's people's thoughts on the current 3/4/5 month wait for clubs..?
Is it realistic to expect the clubs to still be a good fit?
Are people going to have a new fitting when their clubs arrive to make sure.?
A lot can happen to a swing in 4 months......


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Bearing in mind that, pre-covid, a wait of a week to 10 days was normal ( and often beaten by several days) between fitting/order and delivery, what's people's thoughts on the current 3/4/5 month wait for clubs..?
Is it realistic to expect the clubs to still be a good fit?
Are people going to have a new fitting when their clubs arrive to make sure.?
A lot can happen to a swing in 4 months......
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that....also won't there be newer models then almost on the horizon?

I've left a £100 deposit for my irons - where do I stand if I say the delays are too much - could I ask for my money back?


----------



## adasko (Dec 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Bearing in mind that, pre-covid, a wait of a week to 10 days was normal ( and often beaten by several days) between fitting/order and delivery, what's people's thoughts on the current 3/4/5 month wait for clubs..?
Is it realistic to expect the clubs to still be a good fit?
Are people going to have a new fitting when their clubs arrive to make sure.?
A lot can happen to a swing in 4 months......
		
Click to expand...

If people swing would change that often wouldn't we need new clubs every 4moths.
Regarding long waiting for the clubs if that would be my order I would probably cancel it if it exceed 1month from initial delivery date.
Thinking myself atm to get some new irons, will go for the fitting and if they won't be able to deliver within reasonable time will be looking specs from the fitting in ex demos or used market.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			I was thinking that....also won't there be newer models then almost on the horizon?

I've left a £100 deposit for my irons - where do I stand if I say the delays are too much - could I ask for my money back?
		
Click to expand...

I think the manufacturers and the retailers will have to be asking each other some questions.....
Will the retailer give a free refit before handover? 
Who's going to pay for it?
This issue isn't going to suddenly stop next month..I can see the whole of next year being on a similar footing..


----------



## adasko (Dec 16, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			I was thinking that....also won't there be newer models then almost on the horizon?

I've left a £100 deposit for my irons - where do I stand if I say the delays are too much - could I ask for my money back?
		
Click to expand...

Every year will be new models. Regarding your deposit just ring them and see what they gone say.


----------



## adasko (Dec 16, 2021)

I like the look of the Taylormade p7mc and p770 quick google and found both of them for 700 pounds ex displays on jam golf.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jan 21, 2022)

Made contact with Gloucester Golf today and after being told the shafts aren't likely to be in Taylor Made's hands until May at the earliest I've decided to cancel my order for the P770's


----------



## Ethan (Jan 21, 2022)

Kennysarmy said:



			Made contact with Gloucester Golf today and after being told the shafts aren't likely to be in Taylor Made's hands until May at the earliest I've decided to cancel my order for the P770's 

Click to expand...

Have you considered asking if any similar shafts are available sooner?


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jan 21, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Have you considered asking if any similar shafts are available sooner?
		
Click to expand...

There was a similar shaft coming in end of Feb.

But I was promised end of Nov. before Christmas, end of Jan! - I'd rather just wait 18 months and let the supply issues stabilise. 
I'm sure in 2023 there will be even better clubs out - right?


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jan 21, 2022)

Waiting nervously for my G425 irons to arrive on Tuesday, no comms either way so far! Fingers crossed


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 21, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Waiting nervously for my G425 irons to arrive on Tuesday, no comms either way so far! Fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

I'm waiting on a new driver, but not expecting it for a few more weeks.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jan 21, 2022)

Apparently it's KBS shafts which are the worst at the moment!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2022)

Kennysarmy said:



			Apparently it's KBS shafts which are the worst at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

I mentioned on another thread that the word from over there is that the KBS stepless shafts are backordered until 2023 already..
Its going to be another long year for those wanting new clubs..


----------



## evemccc (Jan 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I mentioned on another thread that the word from over there is that the KBS stepless shafts are backordered until 2023 already..
Its going to be another long year for those wanting new clubs..
		
Click to expand...


The only good thing about this is that I’ll be delaying buying a new set of irons until 2023 then…

The golf-addicted part of my head is annoyed at the KBS delay…The sensible part of my head will thank me, and my credit card certainly will 😜


----------



## Solidthreeputt (Jan 21, 2022)

Waiting on a putter, so the back log isn’t exclusively held to irons!


----------



## Wilson (Jan 22, 2022)

Might have to spend some of my vouchers on a loft & lie check for my current irons….


----------



## Lump (Jan 23, 2022)

This is really bad, I’m getting fit in 2 weeks time and I’m expecting to order either C-Taper X or S+. Poo


----------



## evemccc (Jan 24, 2022)

Lump said:



View attachment 40770

This is really bad, I’m getting fit in 2 weeks time and I’m expecting to order either C-Taper X or S+. Poo
		
Click to expand...


Why is their stock so much worse hit than anyone else’s? Particularly bad Covid lockdown where they manufacture I guess…or is it something else on top of that?


----------



## Kennysarmy (Feb 7, 2022)

Went and had another iron fitting at the weekend, this time at my old club, rather than Gloucester Golf, much more thorough process, took over 3 hours and cost me just £20.

Best fit was.

Mizuno 223 pro
with Modus 105 stiff shaft soft stepped

1/2+ longer
2 deg up

Waiting to hear what the latest delay is on that shaft, looking like delivery around mid-May 

Might just go for it.


----------



## AAC (Feb 7, 2022)

Lump said:



View attachment 40770

This is really bad, I’m getting fit in 2 weeks time and I’m expecting to order either C-Taper X or S+. *Poo*

Click to expand...

Go for the Poo in regular


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 7, 2022)

Kennysarmy said:



			Went and had another iron fitting at the weekend, this time at my old club, rather than Gloucester Golf, much more thorough process, took over 3 hours and cost me just £20.

Best fit was.

Mizuno 223 pro
with Modus 105 stiff shaft soft stepped

1/2+ longer
2 deg up

Waiting to hear what the latest delay is on that shaft, looking like delivery around mid-May 

Might just go for it.
		
Click to expand...

I was talking to sales people at an online golf shop today about the MP 221. She actually rang Mizuno for me and asked them direct, they said if I ordered now I would have them within 90 days, which is no later than mid-May.

The shafts were TTDG 105.

I don't have the patience for that.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 8, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I was talking to sales people at an online golf shop today about the MP 221. She actually rang Mizuno for me and asked them direct, they said if I ordered now I would have them within 90 days, which is no later than mid-May.

The shafts were TTDG 105.

I don't have the patience for that.
		
Click to expand...

Mizuno are quoting a standard 90 days, but they expect to bring them in much faster, depending on the components. They sent a list of backorder wait times for individual components around to stockists, and these vary between Feb 22 and Sep 22. Some KBS and Nippon shafts are among the longest waiting times. TTDG 105 should be available very shortly.

I got a quote yesterday for 225s, and they said 90 days standard but expect it well within that. Titleist quoted 4 weeks for a similar set.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Feb 8, 2022)

223 's ordered.

Let's hope May comes round quick - or they get the shafts earlier! - apparently the stiff shafts were due in January!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 11, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Mizuno are quoting a standard 90 days, but they expect to bring them in much faster, depending on the components. They sent a list of backorder wait times for individual components around to stockists, and these vary between Feb 22 and Sep 22. Some KBS and Nippon shafts are among the longest waiting times. TTDG 105 should be available very shortly.

I got a quote yesterday for 225s, and they said 90 days standard but expect it well within that. Titleist quoted 4 weeks for a similar set.
		
Click to expand...

The Miura's are back in the bag and staying there for now. The Callaway's will soon be on eBay and the new 221's will have to wait till next year as I want to try KBS $Taper Lite.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 11, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			The Miura's are back in the bag and staying there for now. The Callaway's will soon be on eBay and the new 221's will have to wait till next year as I want to try KBS $Taper Lite.
		
Click to expand...

The $Taper lite should be in the fitting cart for a demo.


----------



## Sand Trapped (Feb 11, 2022)

Not waiting, but pro shop saying 6-9 months for wedges.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Feb 14, 2022)

Ordered a UW to match the rest of my G425 irons on Saturday and am being given a 'late March' window for deliver. Certainly an improvement on the 4-month wait I had for the rest of the set, but not sure whether that is because things have improved or because I'm ordering a single iron vs a set of irons.

AWS steel shaft, Golf Pride midsize grips.


----------



## evolve528 (Feb 14, 2022)

I've ordered Callaway Apex Pro Irons via my fitter, ordered on 25th Jan was told 4-6 weeks but fair chance it could be quicker. So currently at 3 weeks, 8th March will be 6 weeks so hoping to have them before then!

Does anybody have any good info on current Callaway wait times?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 14, 2022)

evolve528 said:



			I've ordered Callaway Apex Pro Irons via my fitter, ordered on 25th Jan was told 4-6 weeks but fair chance it could be quicker. So currently at 3 weeks, 8th March will be 6 weeks so hoping to have them before then!

Does anybody have any good info on current Callaway wait times?
		
Click to expand...

My mate got his new Callaway Apex Pro irons that he ordered early last summer last week.....
Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 14, 2022)

Waiting for only one right now.

I'm having a Titleist / Vokey SM6 totally rebuilt by The Iron Factory.
The cost is more than buying a brand new SM9.

The L-Grind 58-04 was discontinured in the SM8/SM9 lines, however, so I must wait for the work to be completed on my SM6.

It will, of course, be flagrantly non-conforming from a grooves perspective, but that's what I want and need--a real cover shredder.


----------



## JonW (Feb 14, 2022)

Im picking up my TM P790s tomorrow from Tour X that I ordered at the start of November.

Slightly delayed on the 4-8 weeks they said at the time, but they have no control over global shipping (and I added a GW in mid-December too).


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 14, 2022)

Waiting for my stealth driver, shouldn’t be very long now…


----------



## Kennysarmy (Apr 5, 2022)

Kennysarmy said:



			223 's ordered.

Let's hope May comes round quick - or they get the shafts earlier! - apparently the stiff shafts were due in January!
		
Click to expand...

Update from club I bought my Mizuno's from....shafts now not due until June! Would not bet against further delays.
Mizuno confirmed my order on 8th Feb. 

Wondering how far passed June do I go before I just cancel.

Already cancelled a set of irons in 2021 (TM P770's) after they didn't materialise after 4 months!

The delay apparently is due to KBS shaft shortages.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 5, 2022)

I ordered a TM Stealth Pro 2 weeks ago.
But I've not been able to play for those 2 weeks, so not too bothered as yet


----------



## Ethan (Apr 5, 2022)

Kennysarmy said:



			Update from club I bought my Mizuno's from....shafts now not due until June! Would not bet against further delays.
Mizuno confirmed my order on 8th Feb.

Wondering how far passed June do I go before I just cancel.

Already cancelled a set of irons in 2021 (TM P770's) after they didn't materialise after 4 months!

The delay apparently is due to KBS shaft shortages.
		
Click to expand...

It seems that KBS info to OEMs is not great, so repeat delays after initial estimated dates are common. Any other shaft that would work for you - a nice NS Pro Modus?


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 5, 2022)

My Cobra LTDxs came within 10 days and they had KBS shafts. I was very surprised to be honest. Seems like there are problems and I was very lucky.


----------



## Lump (Apr 20, 2022)

8 weeks after my order. Iron Shafts are finally on the way to the fitters (KBS C Taper X) May have clubs by next week. 
Will have to repeat the wait while waiting for wedges and a hybrid to complete the new bag.


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 21, 2022)

A mate told me on Monday that he was given a target of February 2023 for delivery of some new irons because of the non-availability of his chosen shafts. I cannot recall what they were I’m afraid.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 21, 2022)

Just bought a set of Mizuno 225 with Recoil shafts.
So I have a set of Titleist T200 with stiff AMT Red shafts for sale soon if anyone is interested.
All standard loft,lie length. Like new condition.
Jeez the price of second hand clubs now is shocking.


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 17, 2022)

Kennysarmy said:



			Update from club I bought my Mizuno's from....shafts now not due until June! Would not bet against further delays.
Mizuno confirmed my order on 8th Feb.

Wondering how far passed June do I go before I just cancel.

Already cancelled a set of irons in 2021 (TM P770's) after they didn't materialise after 4 months!

The delay apparently is due to KBS shaft shortages.
		
Click to expand...

Well I had a text yesterday from the fitter and my Mizuno Pro's are in and I'm collecting them tomorrow!

Sim booked for Thursday evening to get some yardage data versus my current irons!

So that was 101 days from order to them being delivered.


----------



## carldudley (May 17, 2022)

I ordered some Mizuno JPX921's from AmGolf (i know) , I realise my mistake now) back in mid-Jan. After several calls and chasers and no responses I was told mid-July. 
Screw that, I couldn't wait until then anyway with moving abroad end of April.

Went to a Taylormade tour truck fitting day at Silvermere on the Friday, had a text the following Thursday (the day I was leaving) to pick them up. Literally picked them up on the way to Heathrow, full set + A-wedge in the P790's and couldn't be happier.

TM were amazing and the guy in the Tour Truck (Dan I think) said they had the shafts in stock and got working on them straight way. They got a big thumbs up from me and a great fitting experience too. 

AmGolf had me try two heads (Mizuno & Callaway), took five swings and decided I was stiff shaft and asked about grip and charged me £700 for the pleasure. TM/Silvermere couldn't have been more professional, tried 4/5 heads, lie angle, different shaft stiffness, shaft weights (which i didn't know was a thing) and various grips and thickness.

Would recommend keeping an eye out if the Tour truck comes your way


----------



## JamesR (May 17, 2022)

I was told my Stealth Driver was due for dispatch on the 18th (tomorrow). 
I've not missed it though as I haven't been able to play since March.


----------



## JamesR (May 18, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I was told my Stealth Driver was due for dispatch on the 18th (tomorrow).
I've not missed it though as I haven't been able to play since March.
		
Click to expand...

Just had an email to say it's arrived


----------

